# New to showing.



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello,

I have been talking to my breeder & we both decided that I should show my kitten. 

I was just wondering, what do I _need _& are there any stores online that I could price it all up on? I tried a Google search without much luck.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

see this link Cat Show Preparation - Pet Encyclopedia

u can also just visit a cat show and buy what u need.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Do the GCCF or whomever provide the pens?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

GCCF provide pens, you need all white litter tray, blanket, food bowl, water bowl (attaches to bars)

 look at this this is a show starter kit at a fairly reasonable price and everything kitty needs.

I'm afraid I only know GCCF and even then only a little, but you can use any cat litter you like, whatever the cat is used to, and when you enter your first show ring them up and say it is your first ever show, and ask for a showbuddy if possible. If not most people are fairly helpful and will help you out


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ring the GCCF up?

Many, many thanks. That does seem like a good deal for all that as a beginner. Even more of a reason to do it.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry I mean ring the show orginisers up, on the GCCF website there is a section on showing where they have lists of shows, clicking on the link gets you the clubs website which will have the show details 3 months in advance of the show, you then have to enter at least one month before the show itself, the club sites will have the deadline on it for each show.

you can only show once every 13 days so every two weeks, you may have to travel quite a distance, and entry fees are generally £25-£35 per cat

if you want to pop into the chatroom I can answer any questions you have etc and help you go through stuff?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

go and visit some shows, you will learn alot, and speak to your cats breeder for help.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

what breed of cat will you be showing?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

a lot of shows now offer help on the day for novice/first time showers, its an option on the entry form.

im only helpful on gccf shows, we've shown for years with gccf (since i was 6 years old with my mother!) but havent shown tica or fife.

the maine coon club show is in june, ask your breeder about it


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My breeder suggested the Manchester show in May to start off with (it's less than 10 miles from me). She said that she will go through the entry form and how to wash the cat with me too.

I just wanted some basics so that I have half a clue what to expect. I believe it is a GCCF show since that is the only paperwork for the kitten I had (by the way, how long do they take to respond to a transfer of ownership??).


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> She said that she will go through the entry form and how to wash the cat with me too.


protective clothing is needed for bathing cats! LOL.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll remember my oven mitts, then.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> I'll remember my oven mitts, then.


more like welding gloves, leather apron, head wear! lololol


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

my cats are easy to wash, Indy clings to my shoulder so I just wear a thick top and wash him there lol, then put in carrier with towel and leave near the radiator

Misha I hold in one hand and wash with other... same drying procedure

mind you I never splash them or pour water on them, I used a wet flannel to wet them and a soaking flannel to rinse,so they get rubbed with water and is gentler.

majot tip though, clip claws before bathing!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I love how you get them dry 

I don't wash mine. If they have a mucky nose I give it a wipe with some warm wet cotton wool, and prehaps in their ears. Just make sure their bums are clean and shove them in the carrier then off to the show, lol. makes life alot easier.

Last show I werent sure if i was gonna take my kitten as he'd knocked his eye, 5 mins before we left with our other cat i thought "sod it" and took my kitten too, and he still got BOB despite no show prep. ha ha ha :001_tt2:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am off to the mancs show in may so look out for me with my blue girl


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm gonna look out for u @ the cov & leic.... or at least your kitten in the pen :thumbup:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

if I don't bathe my two I would have no chance... my dogs love mud, and track it in all winter every 5 mins, and even though I mop the floor the kittens roll in it every day! now normally I just give them a brush over and leave the rest to them grooming, they are just grubby, not dirty. But because mostly white, when it came to Indys shows I gave him a quick bath before each with 'Bright White' shampoo, so he didn't look yellow on the white blankets 

Misha had to have 3 baths when I got him to fully eradicate fleas, mites and manky skin, now he is big and healthy bathing may be tougher


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Dumb question alert, on the form do I fill in one line for my cat where an entry includes an open & three others? Or do I need to make four? Also, in the box that says "open" do I put the three digit code for the open I want my kitty to be shown in & the same with "other" for the three spare? 

Ta.


----------

